# Me dan morbazo las veinteañeras vestidas de mantilla



## Cirujano de hierro (31 Mar 2015)

En honor al hilo abierto por el estimado forero Anónimo222 y que fue injustamente enviado a la papelera por algún moderata beato-capillitas, reabro este hilo con todas las aportaciones para que comentemos de forma amigable esta sana parafilia. ¿Cristiana devoción combinada con ganas ponerle el rabo duro a los cofrades?


----------



## Visilleras (31 Mar 2015)

_Es perfectamente normal_






PALABRA 
DE
COSPEDAL​


----------



## Clavisto (31 Mar 2015)

Son putas hasta para ir a enterrar a un dios.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (31 Mar 2015)




----------



## Inkalus (31 Mar 2015)

Dan ganas de vomitar ver a esa cantidad de meapilas con la unica devocion que tienen que es basicamente lucirse. 

Me las fo a muchas y tal pero joder....si esto es lo que queda de la iglesia catolica ::


----------



## Asurbanipal (31 Mar 2015)

Inkalus dijo:


> Dan ganas de vomitar ver a esa cantidad de meapilas con la unica devocion que tienen que es basicamente lucirse.
> 
> Me las fo a muchas y tal pero joder....*si esto es lo que queda de la iglesia catolica *::



Las mierdas de los tronos y demás chorradas para borregos no tiene nada que ver con la Iglesia Católica, doy fe, sino con las Cofradía (que, en realidad, son reuniones de borrachos que colapsan el centro de las ciudades con estatuas).

Por otra parte, Jesús dijo que el Padre (Dios) es el Dios de los vivos, no el Dios de los muertos. Es una horrible contradicción que pongan a Cristo medio muerto en una cruz, ¿es que no se dan cuenta? ¿no leen los Evagenlios? Puaj! Odio la Semana Santa, la aprovecho para ir a la playa. :vomito:


----------



## bolvir (31 Mar 2015)

son shemales para dodoria


----------



## bafyta (31 Mar 2015)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> En honor al hilo abierto por el estimado forero Anónimo222 y que fue injustamente enviado a la papelera por algún moderata beato-capillitas, reabro este hilo con todas las aportaciones para que comentemos de forma amigable esta sana parafilia. ¿Cristiana devoción combinada con ganas ponerle el rabo duro a los cofrades?



Que sepas que te he thankeado porque la primera mantilla que has puesto es de la semana santa de mi pueblo. Un bellezón.

Saludos.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (31 Mar 2015)

Pues buenas mozas hay en su pueblo estimado forero Bafyta, está claro que la que es guapa y está buena lo va a estar yendo con mantilla, en pijama o con el disfraz de Bob Esponja, pero el tema este de ir de procesión con vestidos ceñidos por encima de la rodilla y taconazos con medias denota en nuestras devotas mujeres unas enormes ganas de ir poniendo las venas de la polla de los asistentes como oleoductos rusos.


----------



## jlvljlvl (31 Mar 2015)

Mi imaginación me lleva hacia piernas enlucidas en medias con blonda haciendo juego con mantillas, un pubis depilado con esmero recibiendo sin trabas textiles el aire de la tarde al aroma de romero, un coño lleno de bolas chinas, y un plug de acero bien metido en sus anos dilatados, calientes muslos resbaladizos......y ellas arrobadas con sus manos penitentes, piden a dios una buena tranca africana.


----------



## невежда (31 Mar 2015)

Mete saca con mantilla incluida..


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2015)

Eeeeh que me has mangao la de la falda levantada y ni una puta mención, caraestaca ::


----------



## sebososabroso (31 Mar 2015)

Este hilo se repite por alguna razón que desconozco?


----------



## bafyta (31 Mar 2015)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Pues buenas mozas hay en su pueblo estimado forero Bafyta,



No lo sabe usted bien...



















Saludos.


----------



## barullo (31 Mar 2015)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Pues buenas mozas hay en su pueblo estimado forero Bafyta, está claro que la que es guapa y está buena lo va a estar yendo con matilla, en pijama o con el disfraz de Bob Esponja, pero el tema este de ir de procesión con vestidos ceñidos por encima de la rodilla y taconazos con medias denota en nuestras devotas mujeres unas enormes ganas de ir poniendo las venas de la polla de los asistentes como oleoductos rusos.



Huy estas 2 qué lobas :Baile::baba:::

a la derecha la señora viuda de Desidias y a la izquierda la señora viuda de Vergas jajaja::


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (31 Mar 2015)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> Mi imaginación me lleva hacia piernas enlucidas en medias con blonda haciendo juego con mantillas, un pubis depilado con esmero recibiendo sin trabas textiles el aire de la tarde al aroma de romero, un coño lleno de bolas chinas, y un plug de acero bien metido en sus anos dilatados, calientes muslos resbaladizos......y ellas arrobadas con sus manos penitentes, piden a dios una buena *tranca BURBUJISTA.*



Arreglado el relato sin apología del follanegrismo, continuemos...


----------



## MI6 (31 Mar 2015)

Joder menudo morbo. Nunca he visto mujeres con mantillo.


----------



## McLovin (31 Mar 2015)

Con la de la primera foto se han pasado con el Photoshop. Eso o es un muñeco de cera.

Y en la segunda foto, la primera madura empezando por la derecha...menudas piernas que se gasta no?

Por lo demás, qué cosa más rancia y apestosa que es esto. La España más cañí, casposa, retrograda y hasta reaccionaria. Imágenes de otros tiempos. Aún así, siempre me ha llamado la atención como al final es una simple ocasión que aprovechan para lucirse. Van a una celebración rancia y vieja, algo que se supone conservador y tradicional, pero vestidas -muchas, no todas- como auténticas putas. Increíble. Voy con mantilla y peineta a celebrar una fiesta ultra católica vestida con una minifalda a la altura del coño, ultra ajustada y con unos taconazos de 15 cm. Muy coherente todo, si señor.


----------



## Asurbanipal (31 Mar 2015)

A esas escorias con mantilla hay que exterminar.

Deberían arder dolorosamente en la hoguera!

¡Llamar a eso religión es una blasfemia!


----------



## Bestiaju (31 Mar 2015)

Más que religión es tradición. Que como es LÓGICO son asuntos íntimamente relacionados en cualquier lugar del mundo, momento y civilización....

Por tanto yo no veo esto como un acto religioso únicamente, en todo caso lo menos. Sino sobre todo como un rito social. 

A mi me provoca cierto vértigo. Saber que las íberas hace 2500 años ya usaban una especie de mantilla y posiblemente se arreglaban de forma similar. Como las "mantillas" ya fuese rindiendo culto a dioses paganos o cristianos, ya existían hace milenios...

La verdad casi más que morbo sexual me produce un poco de miedo, como en la historia todo cambia una y otra vez, para que al final todo siga "igual".... 

Pero vale, estamos en semana santa, os concedo la mayor. Todas las mujeres guapas deberían vestir mantilla para al menos excitar a los varones y compensar con pecaminosa lujuria el aura de "santidad" de estas fechas señaladas.... 

Ademas, es una tradición muy española. Y algo cómodo para las mujeres. Ellas nunca han tenido un traje de gala oficial. Los hombres tienen el chaqué o el "smoking" si me apuras. Las señoras tienen que comprarse un modelito a cual más caro y travestirse de golfas o cortesanas por una noche. Si todas fuesen de mantilla.... el bolsillo lo agradecería. 

---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 21:27 ----------

Por cierto ya que acabo de comprobar que algún desaprensivo ha soltado a los perros anticlericaloides....
Para gentuza y basura los que han cambiado las tradiciones por piercings y tatuajes. Los que califican de "rancio y casposo" vestir de mantilla y muy moderno ir con los pantalones "cagaos" o disfrazada de "Amy Winehouse".

Idos a cagar todos panda de subnormales. Un pueblo tb. son sus tradiciones. Si eso no son más que una masa amorfa y hortera que termina convirtiendose en una mala imitación del la metrópoli. Así que seguid lamiendole el culo a las tradiciones anglofilas mientras renegais de lo vuestro... panda de imbéciles.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (31 Mar 2015)




----------



## jlvljlvl (31 Mar 2015)

Uaauuu la foto de la señora con el cirio, los guantes, el crucifijo y el otro adorno que no se que podrá ser......me acaba de poner palote, la de cosas que se podrían hacer con todos esos elementos que aparecen en la foto.

Ahora mismo escuchando esto.
Roger Sanchez | Release Yourself Radioshow


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Mar 2015)

La del vesitod azul parece de una procesión de prescitupias.


----------



## Cui Bono (31 Mar 2015)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Más que religión es tradición. Que como es LÓGICO son asuntos íntimamente relacionados en cualquier lugar del mundo, momento y civilización....
> 
> Por tanto yo no veo esto como un acto religioso únicamente, en todo caso lo menos. Sino sobre todo como un rito social.
> 
> ...



Vaya hombre, un perro pro-clerical suelto... 
Así que ellas van cómodas, claro tío, por calles de adoquín con zapatos de tacón y de un lado para otro vestidas marcando curvas para que lo vea el Señor (el que va a morir) y sufra más (supongo).

Estas tradiciones cambian más deprisa de lo que te crees, catetazo. A éstas les corrian a ostias las pinturas de la cara y los rimmels hace menos de 40 años, por ir de falda cortita y "como putitas", así que menos lobo con las tradiciones. 

Esta es una tradición muy nuestra, muy de escéptico y nada religiosa. Es como si hubiésemos echado a patadas de las calles la negritud y saliera ese espíritu pagano que el nacional-capillismo nunca pudo cortar del todo ¿Qué estamos de fiesta laboral? Pues a lucir palmito. ¿Y esas figuritas de madera? "Eh tradisión!!" Y tu palmito? "Eso eh devosión!! Te metía tol cirio wapa!!". 

Perdedores!! Esta es la verdadera tradición, la del Día de la Coneja!!:


> Tiene sus raíces en la cultura germánica antes del cristianismo en la que la coneja simbolizaba a la diosa Ostara, la diosa de la fertilidad, a quien se le consagraba el mes de abril por el inicio de la primavera y era venerada por su gran capacidad de reproducción a quien se le pedía que la primavera trajera abundancia.



La fiesta de Pascua y el Día de la Coneja | Primavera, Pascua

Tanto chorizar y chorizar tradiciones paganas y no rematais!! Las conejas a la calle y las figuras, de atrezzo!!


----------



## Jon Irenicus (31 Mar 2015)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> A esas escorias con mantilla hay que exterminar.
> 
> Deberían arder dolorosamente en la hoguera!
> 
> ¡Llamar a eso religión es una blasfemia!



En ningún momento se le ha llamado religión, o al menos yo no lo he hecho. La religión está muy por encima del individuo. Incluso de las masas.


----------



## SARC_borrado (1 Abr 2015)

Prefiero una semana santa laica, es más... emocionante.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Abr 2015)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>



joder, qué tacones y qué mantilla, a riesgo de verla de frente y arrepentirme de golpe, melafó !!


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Abr 2015)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Las mierdas de los tronos y demás chorradas para borregos no tiene nada que ver con la Iglesia Católica, doy fe, sino con las Cofradía (que, en realidad, son reuniones de borrachos que colapsan el centro de las ciudades con estatuas).
> 
> Por otra parte, Jesús dijo que el Padre (Dios) es el Dios de los vivos, no el Dios de los muertos. Es una horrible contradicción que pongan a Cristo medio muerto en una cruz, ¿es que no se dan cuenta? ¿no leen los Evagenlios? Puaj! Odio la Semana Santa, la aprovecho para ir a la playa. :vomito:



Teniendo en cuenta que la religión catolica no deberia adorar imagenes, ni idolos, que eso es una hereencia de la religión Greco-romana, pues ya puedes parar de contar.

Eso si la parafernalia es bonita de ver.


----------



## Anónimo222 (1 Abr 2015)

Graciaaaaaas, Cirujano. Bendito Cirujano, que cada hilo en que entras lo arreglas o mejoras.

Esas faldas apretadas, esas medias con liguero (esa parte me la imagino), esa peineta... 

¡¡¡AAAGGGGHHH!!! NECESITO MANTILLAS A PELITO CADA DIA PARA NO MORIR. (RBU style).

Qué ganas tengo de poner a alguna de estas beatillas a cuatro patas pero sin desvestir, nada más que subiendo falda y bajando bragas. Espero no tener que meterme a cofrade para ello pero vamos, que pasado mañana ya las tenemos por nuestras calles desfilando, pisando con garbo, con salero y con gracia.

Ojalá su cirio fuera mi nardo.


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (1 Abr 2015)

MI6 dijo:


> Joder menudo morbo. Nunca he visto mujeres con mantillo.



Mantilla. Una mujer con mantillo es esto:


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (1 Abr 2015)

Son todas imitaciones de:


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (1 Abr 2015)

Te advierto que la mantilla es un engorro , máxime, cuando se fornica en un espacio reducido y con prisas....pero moooola


----------



## angou (1 Abr 2015)

Y en que iglesia putolica las podemos ver?, y cuanto cobran?


----------



## A.Normal (1 Abr 2015)

Han*traído putas a Eleusis.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (1 Abr 2015)

Para mi es el antierotismo, cualquier mujer que ande metida ensas sectas destructicas la quiero a mil kilómetros.

Por mi experiencia personal, casi toda la gente metida en esos rollos está entre lo peor de la sociedad.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (1 Abr 2015)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Para mi es el antierotismo, cualquier mujer que ande metida ensas sectas destructicas la quiero a mil kilómetros.
> 
> Por mi experiencia personal, casi toda la gente metida en esos rollos está entre lo peor de la sociedad.



Que va tío,no te hagas lios, mira mas alla onvre, la mantilla no tiene nada que ver con eso, es una prenda erótica y elegante, como todo lo que es de encaje y muy española desde hace siglos, nada como una pava sin ropa , con sus ligueros y tal envuelta en una de estas, te lo digo yo shur. :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## gurripeich (1 Abr 2015)

¿Soy el único que le recuerda la semana santa a una boda gitana pero en ByN?


----------



## visaman (1 Abr 2015)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Las mierdas de los tronos y demás chorradas para borregos no tiene nada que ver con la Iglesia Católica, doy fe, sino con las Cofradía (que, en realidad, son reuniones de borrachos que colapsan el centro de las ciudades con estatuas).
> 
> Por otra parte, Jesús dijo que el Padre (Dios) es el Dios de los vivos, no el Dios de los muertos. Es una horrible contradicción que pongan a Cristo medio muerto en una cruz, ¿es que no se dan cuenta? ¿no leen los Evagenlios? Puaj! Odio la Semana Santa, la aprovecho para ir a la playa. :vomito:



ya se ven las primeras tetas, en la playa de la malagueta

---------- Post added 01-abr-2015 at 09:37 ----------

pos la verdad cuando llegan de la procesión ponerlas de rodillas y hacer que comulguen tus alimentos, para a continuación arrancarles la braga negra, levantarles la falda y empotrarlas contra la pared, tiene su cosa y morbo a raudales:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## moncton (1 Abr 2015)

Joder, la primera por la derecha no es jovencita precisamente







Mucha minifalda y mucho tacon de puta, no solo para semana santa, sino para su edad...


----------



## Eric Finch (1 Abr 2015)

Si veis a una mujer a la que la mantilla le sienta bien no lo dudéis: es una virgen.

A por ella sin piedad. La castidad ofende al Dios del Sinaí.


----------



## barullo (1 Abr 2015)

Eres un enchufao, Ciru, porque a ti no te lo mandan a la papelera, cansaliebres ::


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (1 Abr 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Eres un enchufao, Ciru, porque a ti no te lo mandan a la papelera, cansaliebres ::



Pero que coño dices rascanalgas, si yo he sido represaliado en multiples ocasiones por los moderamierdas flanderianos que han mandado hilos míos a Veteranos a donde no puedo acceder con esta cuenta. Los Flanders fueron tan rastreros y vengativos que banearon un multi mío (de una cuenta de 2012 con trescientos y pico mensajes) con el que si tenía acceso a Veteranos pero donde no posteaba para mantener mi imagen de forero serio del Principal.

Me faltaba esta para el hilo.


----------



## 1965 (1 Abr 2015)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Pero que coño dices rascanalgas, si yo he sido represaliado en multiples ocasiones por los moderamierdas flanderianos que han mandado hilos míos a Veteranos a donde no puedo acceder con esta cuenta. Los Flanders fueron tan rastreros y vengativos que banearon un multi mío (de una cuenta de 2012 con trescientos y pico mensajes) con el que si tenía acceso a Veteranos pero donde no posteaba para mantener mi imagen de forero serio del Principal.
> 
> Me faltaba esta para el hilo.





Esta si que levanta mis mas bajas pasiones. Le metía el cirio pero cruzao. Y de esos gordos que ponen en las iglesias en estos días. Y otro por detrás, a ver si lo derretía con el caloret


----------



## Anónimo222 (2 Abr 2015)




----------



## DEREC (2 Abr 2015)

Pues les han tenido que cortar por lo sano, por que ya algunas debían ir como putas.

Prohibido llevar escote o minifalda a las procesiones


----------



## Suprimo (3 Abr 2015)

DEREC dijo:


> Pues les han tenido que cortar por lo sano, por que ya algunas debían ir como putas.
> 
> Prohibido llevar escote o minifalda a las procesiones



Madre mía, viendo el hilo dan ganas de pasearse ofreciendolas 100 euros:XX:


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (18 Mar 2016)

Upppppppppppppp


----------



## falken (18 Mar 2016)

Qué puta chapuza de chopeo, me cago en mi vida. Y se ganará la vida haciendo estas mierdas:|


----------



## RAYO777 (19 Mar 2016)

jlvljlvl dijo:


> Mi imaginación me lleva hacia piernas enlucidas en medias con blonda haciendo juego con mantillas, un pubis depilado con esmero recibiendo sin trabas textiles el aire de la tarde al aroma de romero, un coño lleno de bolas chinas, y un plug de acero bien metido en sus anos dilatados, calientes muslos resbaladizos......y ellas arrobadas con sus manos penitentes, piden a dios una buena tranca africana.



Hahahahhahahhaha:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::XX::XX::XX:

Gracias.


----------



## Paradigmas (19 Mar 2016)

_¡¡¡Niñaaaas, al salón !!!_



Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>




_¡¡¡Vaaamos, gallinitas!! Vaaamos!!!_


----------



## Renato (19 Mar 2016)

Inkalus dijo:


> Dan ganas de vomitar ver a esa cantidad de meapilas con la unica devocion que tienen que es basicamente lucirse.
> 
> Me las fo a muchas y tal pero joder....si esto es lo que queda de la iglesia catolica ::



Algún día la ciencia médica catalogará como trastorno mental el odio de la izmierda española a sus propias costumbres mientras ensalza las de los invasores. No es normal avergonzarse de que las mujeres vistan con mantilla en Semana Santa mientras asumes con total normalidad que haya moruzas paseándose por España con sus larvas tapadas con el velo o incluso un burka.


----------



## herreriko (19 Mar 2016)

no lo he podido evitar, me la he sacado y he puesto perdido el monitor.

que puto morbazo, y vaya atajo de guarras y putas. 

en plena semana santa utilizar la devoción para seguir zorreando.


----------



## Renato (19 Mar 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Éstas mucha mantilla y mucha virgencita pero después también sus buenas dosis de carruselismo y viva el África... Ahí es donde veo la absurdez, visten esos trajes para lucimiento, no creen en absolutamente nada... Para eso mejor que eliminen todas esas festividades. Es parecido a lo de la boda por la Iglesia ¿qué sentido tiene tal boda si no crees en nada?... Pues eso, es simplemente para ir de blanco pintando el indio. Al final ni atea, ni creyente, un popurrí que no se sabe exactamente qué es.



Dicen que el hábito no hace al monje. Pero yo soy de la opinión que la forma forma parte del fondo. Quizás aunque todas fueran unas carruseleras superficiales al ir de procesiones por puro postureo a alguna de ellas puede que le de por profesar la religión de forma más sincera. Desde luego donde no les va a llegar la conversión es zorreando por la discoteca. Es como ser guarro y tener ideas de izquierdas. Muchos empezaron a hacerse perroflautas por no tener que asesarse y de ahí abrazaron las ideas de izquierda a pesar de que en principio les era indiferente.


----------



## trukutruku (19 Mar 2016)

vamos, que esa mierda de celebracion no es mas que otra ocasion para probarse modelitos

que gente esta, cuya maxima preocupacion en la vida es ver cuando llega la proxima fiesta para probarse su modelito favorito.


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Mar 2016)

es una prafilia como otra cualquiera, pero yo tambien melasfo a todas , la mantilla es un elemento libido/represivo como hay muchos pero reconozco que otras culturas estan a años luz de nuestras practicas religioso-eroticas


----------



## bafyta (19 Mar 2016)

falken dijo:


> Qué puta chapuza de chopeo, me cago en mi vida. Y se ganará la vida haciendo estas mierdas:|



Estás muy equivocado. La muchacha ésta es tal cual, es de la semana santa de donde yo vivo y yo la he visto con mis propios ojos. La chiquilla va haciendo ojo de mantilla, es un primor (como decimos por aquí).

Saludos.


----------



## t_chip (19 Mar 2016)

Clavisto dijo:


> Son putas hasta para ir a enterrar a un dios.



!Que ya hace falta ser tonto para ascender a Dios a un tipo cuya mayor aportación fue "pon la otra mejilla"

!Así acabó!.....!Y así pasa, que no la pone ni dios!

enviado desde mi sofá usando patatal


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (19 Mar 2016)

No hay cosa mas fresca que una milf beata


Enviado desde mi movil chino mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuego azul (19 Mar 2016)

xD, cirujano, me has puesto una parafilia mas, madre del hamor hermoso tengo el musculo del hamor a explotar

Hijo de puta, coño


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Mar 2016)

Fuego azul dijo:


> xD, cirujano, me has puesto una parafilia mas, madre del hamor hermoso tengo el musculo del hamor a explotar
> 
> Hijo de puta, coño



Estas son parafilias sanas joder, lo insano es ver vídeos de shemales metiéndole el puño por el ojete a un rinoceronte.::


----------



## Fuego azul (19 Mar 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Estas son parafilias sanas joder, lo insano es ver vídeos de shemales metiéndole el puño por el ojete a un rinoceronte.::



Cabrón, joder, puto morbo esto las mantillas


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (19 Mar 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Estas son parafilias sanas joder, lo insano es ver vídeos de shemales metiéndole el puño por el ojete a un rinoceronte.::




Igualmente es una parafilia muy españolaza... quede escrito eso


Enviado desde mi movil chino mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuego azul (19 Mar 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Igualmente es una parafilia muy españolaza... quede escrito eso
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi movil chino mediante Tapatalk



Si, dejate bobadas, nos vamos a poner lokos con perroflautas independen catalufas, xD, esto da mas morbo, con mantilla y fardita ajusta, joder, joder, joder


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Mar 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Igualmente es una parafilia muy españolaza... quede escrito eso
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi movil chino mediante Tapatalk



Si es tan españolaza es normal que a los charnegos murcianos os guste, te la fo a la Leti con mantilla?


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (19 Mar 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Si es tan españolaza es normal que a los charnegos murcianos os guste, te la fo a la Leti con mantilla?




Hombre, la Leti me la fo solo por el morbo de saber que pondria lo me mear donde luego un Borbon pondria lo de comer..... a parte de que esta buena claro....


Enviado desde mi movil chino mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Mar 2016)

¿Qué son, góticas?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (19 Mar 2016)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>



Esto es real? Has puesto a una dominatrix al frente de a procesión?


----------



## sebososabroso (19 Mar 2016)

bafyta dijo:


> Que sepas que te he thankeado porque la primera mantilla que has puesto es de la semana santa de mi pueblo. Un bellezón.
> 
> Saludos.



Jajaja, pero la conoces?


----------



## Alastor Moody (19 Mar 2016)

Ay, Señor. Que tengan que decirles que no vayan con minifalda, escote, medias de rejilla ni maquillaje de putón para una procesión de Semana Santa. Es defecto del animal, sin duda.


----------



## bafyta (19 Mar 2016)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Jajaja, pero la conoces?



No, no la conozco en persona pero ya sabes que por aquí todas las caras nos suenan, y más aún una cara como la de esa mantilla. Sale el Viernes Santo acompañando a Las Angustias. Si estás por aquí seguro que la ves.

Saludos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Mar 2016)

Pues con el frio que hace este año iran todas pobrecitas mias con el culo en piel de gallina y los pezones erectos como escarpias 

Que ricas ¡¡¡ :X


----------



## Trollkien81 (19 Mar 2016)

me dan... me dan....

Y me daria mas morbo chuscarmelas en el confesionario...


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (22 Mar 2016)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Esto es real? Has puesto a una dominatrix al frente de a procesión?




La Semana Santa de Logroño también tuvo su polémica con la minifalda de una saetera | Soy friki - Blog diariosur.es


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (22 Mar 2016)




----------



## circodelia2 (22 Mar 2016)

Semana de pasion.com :rolleye:

..............................


----------



## Nopepito (22 Mar 2016)

*Pues*

Yo a estas les pintaba unos topos blancos en sus vestidos negros y en las matillas, mas que nada, para que no quede tan aburrido, todas tan de negro.
Zas lefazo de color. :XX: :XX:


----------



## Vicent Peris (22 Mar 2016)

Veis por que teneis que dejar el porno? Estáis todos fatal de la puta cabeza. 

Que buena la liberación sexual, hemos dejado de creer en esas tonterías de dios y el hombre que mejor ejemplo nos ha dado en toda historia. 

Ahora hacemos cosas superiores como matarnos a pajas con cualquier cosa y burlarnos de las personas que creen o que aparentar creer luciendo palmito mientras nos seguimos matando a pajas.

Cuando seamos Japón 2.0. Punto por punto en cuanto a sexualidad y excentricidades, ese día ya se verá como de superior es una sociedad atea sin ninguna fe en nada.


----------



## Anónimo222 (17 Jun 2016)




----------



## mmm (17 Jun 2016)

Prefiero a ésta


----------



## J-Z (17 Jun 2016)

Veintiañeras vestidas de putilla querrás decir.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (17 Jun 2016)

No sé a que esperan hacer un porno con tías vestidas de mantilla o sevillana, que hay demanda. 

"Orgía en la caseta", "Fui al Rocío y volví con un cojón escocío".... 

Más ideas????


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (17 Jun 2016)

Refugiado dijo:


> No sé a que esperan hacer un porno con tías vestidas de mantilla o sevillana, que hay demanda.
> 
> "Orgía en la caseta", "Fui al Rocío y volví con un cojón escocío"....
> 
> Más ideas????



Se lo decimos a Torbe


----------



## GreatWendigo (19 Jun 2016)

Siguen siendo bigotudas y paticortas y ni la Virgen del Pilar lo remedia.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (11 Abr 2017)

Bueno, pues vamos a hacer un reflote sano. Esperemos que los flanders capillitas no se enfaden.


----------



## 1965 (11 Abr 2017)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Bueno, pues vamos a hacer un reflote sano. Esperemos que los flanders capillitas no se enfaden.



Arderás en el infierno, pero pon mas :baba:


----------



## PodridoyDemente (12 Abr 2017)

Un buen anal creampie y que la lefa chorreando resalte sobre lo negro.


----------



## Capitán Fandiño (12 Abr 2017)

Tienen que aprender mucho en el resto de países para tener el arte y morbillo de estas hembras hispanas (las italianas se acercan). Algunos no tenéis ni idea, ¿qué morbo hembril y canalla tiene una inglesa, holandesa, yanki...?


----------



## t_chip (12 Abr 2017)

Capitán Fandiño dijo:


> Tienen que aprender mucho en el resto de países para tener el arte y morbillo de estas hembras hispanas (las italianas se acercan). Algunos no tenéis ni idea, ¿qué morbo hembril y canalla tiene una inglesa, holandesa, yanki...?



Eso es verdad. Esas extranjeras solo follan rapido y sin tanta tontería, chantaje emocional ni contraprestaciones. Pero morbo.....morbo, como aquí.....solo en el vaticano.  

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gothaus (12 Abr 2017)

Las más reprimidas luego son las más guarronas.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (13 Abr 2017)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Hombre, la Leti me la fo solo por el morbo de saber que pondria lo me mear donde luego un Borbon pondria lo de comer..... a parte de que esta buena claro....
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi movil chino mediante Tapatalk



Buena no está, es el morbo de follarse a la ... no lo pongo no lo pongo.


----------



## ranro (13 Abr 2017)

Vicent Peris dijo:


> Veis por que teneis que dejar el porno? Estáis todos fatal de la puta cabeza.
> 
> Que buena la liberación sexual, hemos dejado de creer en esas tonterías de dios y el hombre que mejor ejemplo nos ha dado en toda historia.
> 
> ...



Japon fue aniquilada en la segunda guerra mundial y 20 años después era una potencia económica. 
Aquí somos la reserva espiritual (y de golfos y corruptos) de occidente.
¿Dónde hay que firmar para ser como Japón?


----------



## xyv1 (13 Abr 2017)

ciru te van a escomulgar. que estamos en jueves de cuaresma coño, hoy no tocarse


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (13 Abr 2017)

Esa forma de entender la Semana Santa no ha gustado nunca en Roma.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Abr 2017)

Este año no hay ganado nuevo? ienso:


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (27 Mar 2018)

Refloto este hilo por su valor sociológico.


----------



## aspid (27 Mar 2018)

Acabo de levantarme de la siesta pensando en este hilo de SS. Y mira tu, Ciju-férreo ha sido fiel a la cita Pascual.


----------



## DonJulián (27 Mar 2018)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>



Tremendas perracas, esa mirada así como lasciva y de soslayo genera orgasmos por sí sola.


----------



## moncton (27 Mar 2018)

Buenooooo.... pues no queda mas remedio que hacerse otra paja

A ver que dice el revisor del tren


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (27 Mar 2018)

Cómo la pata de un perro muerto 
Cuánto amor para repartir


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (27 Mar 2018)

cosificadores capillitas


----------



## Bruteztrausen (27 Mar 2018)

Coño, ahora entiendo lo de las manolas


----------



## naipe opaco marfil (31 Mar 2018)

En estas fechas tan entrañables, este hilo no debería bajar nunca de la primera página.


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Mar 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> Vaya hombre, un perro pro-clerical suelto...
> Así que ellas van cómodas, claro tío, por calles de adoquín con zapatos de tacón y de un lado para otro vestidas marcando curvas para que lo vea el Señor (el que va a morir) y sufra más (supongo).
> 
> Estas tradiciones cambian más deprisa de lo que te crees, catetazo. A éstas les corrian a ostias las pinturas de la cara y los rimmels hace menos de 40 años, por ir de falda cortita y "como putitas", así que menos lobo con las tradiciones.
> ...



Que grande el Inde repartiendo estopa a los catetazos capilleros!!!


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (12 Abr 2019)

Viernes de dolores


----------



## Poyo (12 Abr 2019)

Buenas hembras si señor.


----------



## Pio Pio (12 Abr 2019)

Como siga el hilo mas años, al final se quedarán derroidas.


----------



## J-Z (12 Abr 2019)

Si lleva mantilla es putilla.


----------



## Paisdemierda (12 Abr 2019)

La redecilla en la cabeza es para que los lefazos no se escapen al aire y puedan rebañarlos con una ostia en misa.


----------



## J-Z (12 Abr 2019)

j-z dijo:


> Si lleva mantilla es putilla.



Y le entra hasta la campanilla.


----------



## mecaweto (12 Abr 2019)

Überputas es poco decir.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (18 Abr 2019)

Hoy es jueves santo, no?


----------



## Ankou (18 Abr 2019)

Cuántas de esas habrán llamado al 016 en la última semana? Recordemos que Andalucía va a la cabeza en esto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Abr 2019)

todas son todas....


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (18 Abr 2019)




----------



## Papo de luz (18 Abr 2019)

Clavisto dijo:


> Son putas hasta para ir a enterrar a un dios.



Los caminos del Señor son inescrutables.


----------



## vagina salvaje (18 Abr 2019)

las tias es que tienen que ir llamando la puta atención hasta en estos días


----------



## vagina salvaje (18 Abr 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> A esas escorias con mantilla hay que exterminar.
> 
> Deberían arder dolorosamente en la hoguera!
> 
> ¡Llamar a eso religión es una blasfemia!



joder, es para rajarte, de verdad, qué personaje más mierdero eres, puta
muérete ya de sida, puto viejo putero


----------



## VVVV (19 Abr 2019)

Una de estas me ha pisado en la procesión de hoy con sus taconazos de 15 centímetros, ha sido el mejor momento de mi vida.


----------



## Esse est deus (19 Abr 2019)

Ese tocado, con peineta, dirán que tiene unos siglos, pero seguro que tiene milenios y que es previo a la era cristiana.


----------



## GreatWendigo (19 Abr 2019)

Molaría que hicieran un cumwalking en la procesión.....


----------



## arehucas (19 Abr 2019)

Veo que hay gente que comparte mis parafilias.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (6 Abr 2020)

@One Crunch-Bald


----------



## Glokta (6 Abr 2020)

Siempre he tenido el impulso irracional de lefarle a una de esas las medias. Joder es que el outfit es muy de escort, minifalda, tacones y medias


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (6 Abr 2020)




----------



## Y 32 MÁS (6 Abr 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> @One Crunch-Bald
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 278926





Es imposible que los pies morcillescos de la de la derecha te gusten, ni que le gusten a nadie.

Repites lo de "buenos pieses" como un loro, sin pararte a mirar.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (7 Abr 2020)




----------



## Vegano sano con cancer (7 Abr 2020)

Puto morbo las españolas, ojalá todas las mujeres del mundo tuvieran el mismo fenotipo de nariz grande, ojos pardos, vello muy moreno


----------



## little hammer (9 Abr 2020)

Que melonazos se ven por ahí


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Abr 2020)

Jueves de pasión


----------



## little hammer (9 Abr 2020)

Vegano sano con cancer dijo:


> Puto morbo las españolas, ojalá todas las mujeres del mundo tuvieran el mismo fenotipo de nariz grande, ojos pardos, vello muy moreno



Eres panchi?


----------



## Supremacía (9 Abr 2020)

vagina salvaje dijo:


> las *tias* es que tienen que ir llamando la *puta* atención hasta en estos día*s*


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Abr 2020)




----------



## -Alexia- (9 Abr 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Jueves de pasión
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 281825



Un bellezón...


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Abr 2020)

¿La rubia está potando?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Abr 2020)

¿Parecen? Muchas tienen que ejercer


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Abr 2020)




----------



## Cirujano de hierro (10 Abr 2020)

Chonis calienta pollas de viernes santo


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Abr 2020)

Pues se han quedado sin procesiones, a ver como se las apañan para calentar pollas esta semana santa, estas son capaces de vestirse así y subir fotitos al insta.


----------



## El Virgen de la Cueva (10 Abr 2020)

La peineta esa que llevan me da asco, pero recuerdo una vez que me llevaron a misa en un pueblo enano de Cáceres (con 12 o 13 años) y vi a la que entonces me pareció la más bella que había visto en mi vida. Me pasé semanas pensando en ella.

Qué gilipollas que era, y cómo sobrevaloraba a las tías.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (10 Abr 2020)

No es parafilia, sino atracción por la calidad de la arroba a este lado de la balanza, comparando con los orcos del espectro rojizo de la casta hispana: socialistas, podemitas, etarras, separatas, veganas, perroflautas, porreros, amantes de la soja... y otros desnutridos mentales. Las segundas, salvo raras excepciones, hacen vomitar a una cabra.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (10 Abr 2020)




----------



## mendeley (10 Abr 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 282932



¿No hay ninguna que no sea un bellezón?

Gran foto con la chica mirando a cámara


----------



## Abrojo (10 Abr 2020)

Algunas bien, pero la mayoría tienen cara de catetas de pueblo


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (12 Abr 2020)

Sábado de Gloria


----------



## little hammer (12 Abr 2020)

Necesito follarme a esta


----------



## goof (24 Abr 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Jueves de pasión
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 281825
> Ver archivo adjunto 281826
> ...



Que tipazo xd elegancia 100%.


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

*Cuando las sombras desciendan sobre la tierra, nuestros divinos señores caminarán junto a nosotros como iguales. *


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (29 Mar 2021)

Otro Semana Santa más sin poder posturear y calentar pollas con sus medias negras y tacones, resignación hijas mías.


----------



## Paquito Jeffers (29 Mar 2021)

Compare el señor las va a castigar por ir así vestidas como pilinguis qillo


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## Cirujano de hierro (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (12 Abr 2022)

Gensanta.... vaya faros. 

Son la hostia las andaluzas.


----------



## Antiparticula (12 Abr 2022)

Penoso lo de la mascarilla.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Penoso lo de la mascarilla.



que va, le da un plus de morbo y misterio


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Abr 2022)




----------

